# Real Estate Zoning Question - LCR3?



## Hosscrazy (Dec 12, 2005)

I love you guys, because no matter what the question is, there is always someone here who knows the answer!!!






What does "LCR3 Zoning" mean for real estate?

Thank you!

Liz R.


----------

